# Schwenk and Disco!



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 18, 2016)

Held my annual Paulina lake boat gathering this weekend. Broke in the Schwenker with a load of spares one day and Tri tip and corn the next day. Made some JoJo's and onion rings in the Disc. Then we did a leftover scramble and hot cakes this morning. Good food good times! Oh yeah and blow torch nachos!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 18, 2016)

Awesome Case, that looks like great times & a heck of a weekend menu !   Haven't seen the Schwenk yet, that looks neat !   Thumbs Up


----------



## b-one (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks like a great feast and a fun time!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 18, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Case, that looks like great times & a heck of a weekend menu !   Haven't seen the Schwenk yet, that looks neat !   Thumbs Up






b-one said:


> Looks like a great feast and a fun time!



Thanks guys! It was fun and there was no lack of food! The Schwenker worked great!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 18, 2016)

Fantastic, you nailed it brother!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 18, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> Fantastic, you nailed it brother!



Thanks SQWIB! Schwenking is great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 19, 2016)

Looks to me like you are just having too much fun!

Everything looks delicious!

Point!

Al


----------



## smokin jay (Sep 19, 2016)

Looks good! What a great time!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 19, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks to me like you are just having too much fun!
> 
> Everything looks delicious!
> 
> ...






Smokin Jay said:


> Looks good! What a great time!



Thank you! It was a great time!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 19, 2016)

WOW!  I'd have skipped the sausage making party for this event!  Looks like y'all had a great time and the food looks perfect!

Blowtorch nachos!  Been a LONG TIME!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 19, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> WOW!  I'd have skipped the sausage making party for this event!  Looks like y'all had a great time and the food looks perfect!
> 
> Blowtorch nachos!  Been a LONG TIME!!!


Everyone is invited! Third weekend of September, every year!

Even when the weather doesn't fully cooperate its a good time!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 20, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


>


I need to know everything there is to know about this Discada. Where did you get it?, Links to recipes. will any propane burner work with this like a Bayou Classic Kab 6.

I was looking into the 24" RIO GRANDE at Southwest Disc. Might get one and weld three points to fit the schwenker....my good lord that would be awesome!!!!

I want to try this on our next guys trip in november!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 20, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> I need to know everything there is to know about this Discada. Where did you get it?, Links to recipes. will any propane burner work with this like a Bayou Classic Kab 6.
> 
> I was looking into the 24" RIO GRANDE at Southwest Disc. Might get one and weld three points to fit the schwenker....my good lord that would be awesome!!!!
> 
> I want to try this on our next guys trip in november!


My disc came off a harrow from a scrap yard in the Willamette valley. A friend picked it up for me and welded the patch in the middle where the hub was and the horseshoe handles. Most burners can work. I looked at the KAB6 prior to building mine and decided that it would need some mods. Reason being is that the disk is wok like and it needs to be supported preferably on three bearing points. The discs from southwest are good if you can't find a harrow disc around. I wish I'd put three handles on so it could be used like the schwenker.

As for food, anything that you stir fry, deep fry, cook on a griddle can be done on the discada. So far my favorites are:

The beginnings of my Discada adventure!

Chicken Green Curry Added 2-9-2016

Onion Rings & Steak Fingers Added 3-7-2016

Stir Fry Added 5-10-2016

Hot Pockets Added 7-8-2016

Disco Joes and turkey burgers Added 7-8-2016

Disco Jo's, smash burgers and lingcod Added 7-8-2016

Chicken Fajitas Added 7-8-2016

Another green Curry Cook Added 8-5-16

Korean Style Hot Wings Added 8-9-16


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 20, 2016)

Sqwib one more thing make sure that the disc is heavy. Mine weighs in right at 40 pounds! Season and care for just like cast iron


----------



## sqwib (Sep 20, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sqwib one more thing make sure that the disc is heavy. Mine weighs in right at 40 pounds! Season and care for just like cast iron


Thanks

This is the one I was looking at


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 20, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> Thanks
> 
> This is the one I was looking at



That would work. Get a lid too. That's one thing I need to get.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 20, 2016)

I contacted the seller, trying to get a custom made three handle, we will see.

I have a few lids from my schwenker when smoking. This is the top lid, no pic of the bottom lid. The bottom lid is an 18" lid from a cheapo charcoal grill.













20141109093.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Sep 20, 2016


----------



## disco (Sep 21, 2016)

Looks like such a good time! Great food goes with great friends.

You do have to change the name of the Disco though. If people think you are cooking with me, it will ruin your reputation.

Points for great cooking all around!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 23, 2016)

Disco said:


> Looks like such a good time! Great food goes with great friends.
> 
> You do have to change the name of the Disco though. If people think you are cooking with me, it will ruin your reputation.
> 
> ...


Thanks Disco!

Ha, I think its the other way around!

Schwenking and Discoing go hand in hand!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Schwenking and Discoing go hand in hand!


Somehow that doesn't sound quite right.......... LOL


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 26, 2019)

Relooking at this thread, makes me want to weld two more handles on my Discada and get that thing spinning! Think that I'll do that, maybe even this weekend. Oh wait it's only supposed to be single digit temps, forget that, welding metal is cold!


----------



## sqwib (Nov 26, 2019)

Get on it!!!!  so you can get that turkey done.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 26, 2019)

sqwib said:


> Get on it!!!!  so you can get that turkey done.
> 
> View attachment 412801
> 
> ...


That's a good looking rig and bird. Great color.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 26, 2019)

sqwib said:


> Get on it!!!!  so you can get that turkey done.
> 
> View attachment 412801
> 
> ...



I could put the Shwenk grate on and cook a bird! Invert a mini-wsm pot over it and good to go!

We are traveling this year. Have a bone in breast going on tonight for us to take to our remote destination!


----------



## zwiller (Nov 26, 2019)

sqwib
  That turkey looks INSANELY good!!!  

LOL.  Schwenk.  If you invert the W to an M it becomes my last name.


----------



## sqwib (Nov 27, 2019)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I could put the Shwenk grate on and cook a bird! Invert a mini-wsm pot over it and good to go!
> 
> We are traveling this year. Have a bone in breast going on tonight for us to take to our remote destination!



Woah! hold on there Skippy, you are going to need something to catch the grease or you will have a black bird.
Try a pizza pan with holes inside a pizza pan without holes.


----------

